# 8 month old - not really responding to his name.... concerned :(



## furrowed (Dec 5, 2007)

HI all,

My 8month old (tomorrow) DS has started to concern me somewhat.

He doesn't really respond to his name consistently - and when he does, I wonder is it just that he's responding to my baby talk voice, and not necessarily his name (make sense?) If I'm holding him and he's looking elsewhere and say his name, he often doesn't turn to me. Generally, he seems absorbed in other stuff and doesn't seem to hear me, or realize I'm calling him.

Also, coos, but still doesn't really babble. Doesn't point to things (don't know what age pointing is supposed to start - I know it should be there by 12 months) Other than that, he's happy, smiles socially, laughs, crawls, Gross and fine motor are great.He is my 3rd son and my last son was ahead of the game in most areas, so I don't know if I'm being fair.

So, I would appreciate any help/comparisons (unless it's clear your son is advanced, etc!)

THanks so much!


----------



## anjsmama (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, it IS clear my DD is advanced and was responding to her name around 3 months and pointing by 6 months. BUT my DS was just the opposite. He didn't really respond to his name at all until he was 12 months. I thought people were crazy when they said their 4-month-olds knew their names. He also didn't babble really at all until 18 months. In some ways, he did turn out to be a late talker. Until 2.5 y/o, he basically said "Water" "Mom" "Dad" "Play" "Go out" "Night night"... just a few words and phrases. And then he woke up one morning speaking in full sentences.

He always struck me as a baby that was taking it all in. He would get so involved in what he was doing, it was like he couldn't hear me (but he could, we had his hearing tested again). I also worried about how sort of un-fussy he was. Other babies seemed constantly frustrated while he was pleased to just sit there and do nothing. He also never really "practiced" things the way other babies seemed to (and my DD has). Like - he never really stood or cruised at all until 11.5 months, and 3 days later he was walking. In my eyes, it always seemed as more of a when he chose to do things than when he was capable. It was the same with potty training, couldn't, wouldn't, and then decided one day he wanted underwear and now he's day & night trained. FWIW, he's very bright and is not on the ASD spectrum. BUT I had similar concerns and had him evaluated at 2 y/o and 3 y/o to be sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furrowed*
> 
> HI all,
> 
> ...


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Pointing and responding consistently (and quickly) to their name is a 12 month old milestone. (Actually pointing can be as late as 14 months.) MDC is not a representative sample of a lot of these milestones.

The only thing that would mildly concern me is that he's not babbling. When you say not babbling, do you mean he's not doing things like "babababababa" or more complicated? If he's got the "bababababababa" stuff down, I wouldn't worry, but would keep an eye on him. He should be starting more varied babbling "badigabu" type stuff in the next 2-3 months. If he's not doing any babbling, I'd ask to have his hearing checked.

Other things to look for: can he follow your gaze when you look at something? Does he follow you when you point to something? Again, he's just on the cusp of being able to do these things -- most kids have this down by 10 months.

Does he follow routines? So if you start doing "patty cake" or "so big" does he do it with you? Does he play peek a boo? Most kids by 8 months can do that. If he can't, again, it's something to keep an eye on, but I wouldn't panic yet.

Sometimes younger children are 'slower' for the initial milestones. They get less 1 on 1 talk from parents, and it does seem to make a short-term difference. It's OK, they make up for it by having better conversation skills at younger ages.

Finally, if you're really worried, call your local Early Intervention services (sometimes Birth to 3) and ask for him to be assessed.


----------



## furrowed (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the replies, mammas.

I am concerned about my son. He doesn't really respond to his name, he doesn't mimic (one or two gestures a little bit, maybe), he isn't babbling, mostly just "hey!" kinda noises. Sometimes he does some different sounds, but not nearly as often.

Playing peek-a-boo, etc., do you guys mean that he should be holding up his hands over his eyes? If so, then not at all... he does register his enjoyment of suspense, etc., a little bit.

Following a gaze - I don't really think so either.  - Listing all this is making me even more anxious, now.

On the good side, he is darn close to walking - he's very busy, he laughs at lot at his older brothers. At times, I "think" he is looking towards his brothers when I say "where's Sam" etc. "Seems" engaged to the world around him to me. Voices his pleasure and displeasure of things. Physical milestones are all great.

I don't know - I'll just have to play the waiting game, I guess, which flat out sucks.  I'll talk to our ped at the 9month appt.


----------



## askins (Jun 26, 2011)

When my 8.5 month old plays peek-a-boo he either (a) laughs at mom or dad hiding then popping out, (b) holds a blanket over his face then removes it and laughs when I say "peekaboo," or (c) tries to look around an obstacle to see someone who is hiding. He doesn't hold his hands over his face and/or eyes - he's not that coordinated yet.

I think you are still well within the range of normal here, and I hope that you are able to remain calm and not worry. However, I also think that a mother's instinct is a powerful thing, and if you are suspicious that something is amiss, it's better to investigate. Definitely speak to the doc at the 9 month appt about it.

*hugs*


----------



## twinpossible (Sep 8, 2011)

I should have read the other momma's posts before responding but I just wanted to ask you quickly if he responds to sound? I teach ASL and work / live in the Deaf community. That is about the age that we begin to wonder if a child has a hearing issue. Even if he passed the hearing test at the hospital he could have lost hearing during an illness. If you are not sure then try sneaking into a room when his back is to you and first whisper then if you get no response talk normally, no response then clap. It is not a fail save way of testing but if he responds then we can rule that out!


----------



## ShyingViolet (Oct 23, 2011)

This is probably a silly question, but do you routinely call him by his name? I felt really sheepish when I had this same concern. I would call her name, and she'd never look. Then I said, "Punkin!" and she immediately snapped her head around to me. Repeatedly.









My baby thinks her name is Punkin. It is not.

Just a thought, if you're calling him by a nickname.


----------



## fairejour (Apr 15, 2004)

Do you feel like he might not be hearing you? This is an age where you would start to notice a hearing problem. 99% of kids with a hearing loss DO HAVE HEARING, so he very well could be responding to some sounds and not others. If you whisper behind his back will he turn to look at you? Will he copy the sounds you make?


----------



## LauraP29 (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't remember when my son started to really know his name, but I don't think it was much before 8 months. Like a PP, we realized we were not actually using his name when we talked to him- mostly nicknames! He only recently started pointing at things (he is 1 year). There seems to be so much variation between babies, but if you're worried I would talk to your doctor, just to be safe.


----------



## diana73041 (Sep 1, 2012)

I read your post and was hoping for an update. My son is 7 months and doing the same thing. Im extremely nervous. Pls any advise or comments would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------

